# butyrate



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Has anyone tried Butrate supplements? (fatty acid found in butter, cream). If so, has it helped you? Thank you.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

I have read about it, but have not tried it, because I'm intolerant to butter (or milk fat). For me it CAUSES intestinal inflammation, rather than healing it!Hope someone else can be of more help.Edith


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Thanks anyway, Edith.I see we are taking some of the same things, NAC, colostrum, calcium, freeze-dried probiotics, etc.Do you also use Quercetin with Bromelain as part of your protocol? Good luck.


----------

